# fistral bay hotel cornwall december 2010



## muppet (Jan 19, 2011)

after looking at chaoticreasons report thought i would take a look . visited with smiler and myself my wife waited in the car i told her i wouldnt be long 2 hours later i return to a rather angry wife . she was not happy .
It was built about 1910 with just one floor, the second floor was added about 1912. It was used during the war as a officers convalescent hospital. it seems to have closed around 2007 2008 . most of it has been trashed but some parts have been left alone . on with the pics
the outside





























































































this seemed a bit odd i thought i hit the jackpot but they are empty . thanks for looking


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 19, 2011)

the food still in the fridge is very strange. good explore!


----------



## King Al (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like an interesting place, those cigarette husks are just plain weird! and that fridge good stuff muppet


----------



## muppet (Jan 19, 2011)

i must stop looking in fridges they never smell nice but yet im still compelled to look in them dont know what im expecting to find in there


----------



## King Al (Jan 19, 2011)

I would *NOT* want to crack one of the eggs next to it!!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to stay in the Fistral Backpackers lodge on that road when we went surfing in Uni!!

Oh and I think the cig's might be for the cigarette making machines, I used to have one when I was back in school, it was cheaper making them from drum backie and selling them on to other kids than it was buying mayfair lol.

Was my first ever money making scheme!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2011)

King Al said:


> I would *NOT* want to crack one of the eggs next to it!!!!


I Did, you were right, bad idea.


----------



## asboprincess (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, good explore  I went to go there the other day and I was told by a neighbor that there are squatters there, so maybe another time. Alot of your pics are of things I haven't seen at the Fistral, good work!! 
On with the empty cigarettes, I seem to remember people emptying their "straight" cigarettes to make doobies with, maybe it was that?


----------



## Incognito (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice explore, looking pretty trashed.

I would also say the ciggies have been used to make spliffs rather than make your own cigarettes.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good report there Muppet and sorry to hear the wife was pissy.Very sad end to what was once probably a nice place to stay.


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 21, 2011)

What a fascinating place, with so much stuff everywhere. It's as if the owners just walked away. That bed, and the clothes in the drawer, look so creepy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 6, 2011)

Went by this hotel yesterday on a tour of cornwall and the old hotel looks to have been completely demolished !! 
Wow that was quick work..

In its place is an already nearly finished (exterior wise) completely new building.

Too late to go now if you didn't make it before !!











Finally Miami vice style shot


----------

